

Shiny, Happy Consumers - ReTelTech
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2009/05/shiny_happy_con.html
My thoughts: 1980-1983
======
ReTelTech
I agree with Paul: 1980-1983. We'll see a double dip.

